# What Grill won't rust at the beach



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

I am looking for a gas grill for my beach house. I talked to many folks and am now confused. I have been told the under $1,000 full stainless steel grills will rust when near the beach. I know the cheap ones will also. I don't want to spend thousands for a grill to get a true Marine Grade stainless Grill. I also don't want a Green Egg. I am deciding on a cheap gas grill, use it for a while, let it rust and get another, or find something that will really work. I have a friend who is testing a new aluminun Ducane, but he showed me the parts that aren't really aluminum.

I would appreciate any experience.


----------



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

i have no experience with grills. all i know is everything rusts around saltwater. As far a getting a cheap one, then another and another in the long run you may be better off and alot more pleased if you spend the money and do it right the first time. Never go cheap on beer, beef, and BBQ pits


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

$65 barrel pit at fiesta , put an extra piece of barn tin in the bottom

when it rusts out throw it away..........


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

I am deciding on a cheap gas grill, use it for a while, let it rust and get another

I like this option. Its what Im gonna do. Ive seen some good ones with decent amount of cooking surface area with stainless hood for around $169.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Just Fishin*

I have the JennAir stainless grill(about $799) three years ago. I'm not sure what they cost now. I don't live on the beach but do live on the salt water where if it's not plastic or stainless it will rust. The grill is 3 years old and has no rust. Gater


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Our place on the coast has seen many many grills and smokers...... if it is at the coast it is going to rust out. Old smokeys for fish, fajitas & steak or the heaviest & thickest pipe smoker you can get and be ready for the legs to rust first. You can buy a grill at Tiffany's Jewelers and it is gonna rust!


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

most likely the one that ain't at the coast.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

I got one heck of a grill at HEB here in H-Town, it is a pretty heavy duty sucker, gave $130 for it, but 2 and a half years later, just a touch of surface rust on the firebox lid. Its a Char-Griller, and I honestly think even near the water It would last you 5 years or so. Has cast iron grates. thermometer, and is pretty good size. I dont mess with gas grills anymore, got a nice Charbroil in Dallas years ago, and hated the son of a gun, even whith the rottiserie, I bould never get anything to cook on it without burning it, But charcoal, no pproblems. I finally stripped out the guts and drilled holes in the bottom (after replacing 2 of the grill elements) and went to home depot and got a grate for the bottom for the charcoal to sit on. Best 500 dollar gas to charcoal converted grill you will ever find.


----------



## bobl (Aug 11, 2005)

*Rust*

Glass ,buy cheap and replace Webber cooks a good steak.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a buddy that has a custom made grill made from aluminum that has been outside in Galveston county for 25 years and shows no sign of rust. It was probably exotically expensive to build. I second the thought of buying cheap and replacing when neccesary.

Saltwater rusts everything except saltwater and maybe PVC. LOL


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a charcoal grill I use at our beach house. The brand is Portable Kitchen, they are all aluminum. You can buy them on line. I think the wb site is Portablekitchen.com, the last time I looked they were around $250. The one I have is over 40 years old, my mom bought it back in the sixties. It is great for chickens and steaks, but is a little too small for briskets.


----------



## devildog7 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have the PGS ( pasific gas specialties ) K40 never had a problem with rust


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their thoughts. Keep them coming and have a very Merry Christmas!!


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

I have the Char-Broil "commercial", stainless with brass burners, changed grills twice already, only thing not rusting is the brass. Go with the cheapo throw aways!!!!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

http://www.biggreenegg.com/ Will never rust.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

> What grill won't rust at the beach?


This Grill!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Free_loader said:


> This Grill!


lmao. pretty funny
Jeff


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

man, I cant even keep my stupid grill here in New Braunfels from rusting! Buy a semi cheap one and after it rusts out, buy another one!


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

http://www.pkgrills.com/

Cast Aluminum won't rust.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

6-7 years ago bought a stainless charbroil,(stainless is what they call it). Thats where I keep my magnetic bottle opener, it sticks great. That will tell you how good quality the stainless is. Although its not rusting yet. Quit covering my grills years ago. Its seems that the cover makes the grill and grates sweat which accelerates the rusting. P.S. get the bronze burners.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Buy an old fashioned Weber kettle grill. You can get the 22.5" model at Kroger, Randall's, Academy, HEB, Lowes, HD, etc. It will cost you about $85. The kettle is porcelain coated and pretty durable. You can buy replacment grates for cooking and for the charcoal. The legs are aluminum as is the ash pan. You can cook hot and fast for steaks or redfish on the halfshell or low and slow for ribs, chicken, roasts, etc. They are very well built and once you put the lid on and adjust the dampers, you will not flare up your food. I have the high dollar gas grill at home and the Weber next to it gets called up for duty 99% of the time. At Tiki, I skipped the gas grill all together and put the Weber down there. It's been there 6 months and no problems yet.

Here's a link: http://weber.com/bbq/pub/grill/2007/charcoal/OneTouchSilver22.aspx


----------



## padnah2006 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Keg?*

What about making one out of a beer keg?


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I bought a Magma Marine Grill from WM and added a floor stand. You can get them in propane or charcoal models.

*http://tinyurl.com/2suzrk*


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

As far as gas grills go this is about the best chart comparison I have ever seen. It also has their warranty info, as well as the components makeup. Whatever you choose to buy, make sure you fill out the registration card and send it in.

http://www.gasgrillsnow.com/mfgcompare.asp


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I'm partial to Old Smokey's, especially the new ones on tall legs. The smallest model cooks a lot like an old hibachi.They're inexpensive and last about three years at the beach. I get most of my parts from people throwing away their old ones...........everything except the charcoal grate which I buy at Academy. I grill a lot and I don't do any smoking.


----------



## unwound (Jan 10, 2006)

*Holland Grill*

Bought my parents one of these a couple of years ago (stainless model). They have had no trouble though they live approx. 15 miles from the coast and keep it covered. Best thing about these is the way they cook. No flare-ups, EVER.
http://www.hollandgrill.com/


----------

